# We finally have met



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I'm going to meet some of my Czech and Slovak web pals personally after a long periond chatting with them only on the internet. I was thinking about how to say something like 
"We have finally met each other (personally)" 

What about: 

_ Na konečně jsme si poznali osobně_ or _Na konečně jsme se setkali_  ?

In case anyone knows a Slovak version for the phrase I'd be appreciated as well =)


----------



## ilocas2

I would say:

Tak konečně se vidíme osobně
Tak konečně jsme se potkali
Tak konečně jsme se setkali


----------



## Tagarela

ilocas2 said:


> I would say:
> 
> Tak konečně se vidíme osobně
> Tak konečně jsme se potkali
> Tak konečně jsme se setkali



Thank you, ilocas2.

Is there any real difference betwwen _potkat se_ and _setkat se_?


----------



## jazyk

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1053900&highlight=potkat


----------



## ilocas2

In this concrete case are synonymous. In other situations there can be differences.


----------

